# Road Hunting



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Yes, I admit I road hunted Sunday morning. Here is the strategy. I was in an area that had a large amount of land open to public hunting. Right at the crack of dawn I would get out of my car and just listen. Often times roosters will cackle and crow as they move to feed because many times they are not alone when they are traveling and pretty soon somebody is mad and they let the world know. So I would just listen(sometimes up to 10 minutes) for the noise get a good bearing on it and walk in that direction. After finding that rooster I would go back to the car and move down the road a half mile or so and listen again and get a bearing and before you know it we had our roosters for the day. It was sort of a lazy man's hunt but it sure works. People would drive by on the road and wonder what the heck I was doing dog in the vehicle and no gun. Little did they know! Kind of reminded me of trying to find over which hill that flock of honkers or snow geese were when we were kids and really into sneaking and letting them have it with 4 buck!! Many times it would rain geese and your arms would ache carrying them back to the truck. Another memory of the good old days! Stop. look and listen 'cause you can't out fox the fox!!!


----------

